# Comment faire des accolades ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir.

Je souhaiterais savoir comment faire des accolades sur mon clavier Apple Pro Keyboard ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## boninmi (3 Janvier 2010)

alt + parenthèse 

ne marche pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2010)

j'ai trouvé, c'est alt 5 6 comme sa ---> []
C'était pas des accolades, mais des crochets désolé...
Mais pourquoi elles sont pas dessinées sur le clavier comme sur PC ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Janvier 2010)

crochets: alt+shift+( ou )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2010)

Et sinon, ou c'est que je peux trouver une listes des trucs de ce genre et des raccourcis clavier ?



> crochets: alt+shift+( ou )


Non c'est alt 5 ou 6 chez moi (clavier qwertz).


----------



## boninmi (4 Janvier 2010)

Rony4491 a dit:


> Non c'est alt 5 ou 6 chez moi (clavier *qwertz*).


Il fallait préciser 
Tout le monde ne connaît pas le clavier spécifique du Canton de Vaud (un clavier zuisse)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2010)

Oui c'est vrai, désolé.

Et sinon, ou c'est que je peux trouver une listes des trucs de ce genre et aussi des raccourcis clavier ?


----------



## choumou (4 Janvier 2010)

Essaye de regarder ici.


----------



## chafpa (4 Janvier 2010)

Le visualiseur de clavier et/ou de caractères a réponse à tout


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Janvier 2010)

> Le visualiseur de clavier et/ou de caractères a réponse à tout


En effet, je connaissais pas cette fonction, et après une recherche sur google, j'ai trouvé merci. 

Pour les raccourcis je vais regarder attentivement ce lien.

Par contre, j'ai pas trouvé à quoi servent les touches f13 f14 f15.
Et ma touche eject ne fait pas sortir le CD, il y a un réglage à faire (type de clavier, etc...) ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2010)

Un petit Up SVP...


----------



## boninmi (5 Janvier 2010)

Le CD est sélectionné quand tu appuies sur eject ?
Sinon Fichier -> Ejecter, ou cmd-E, le CD étant sélectionné, fonctionne normalement ?
Ainsi que mettre le CD à la corbeille ?

F13, F14, F15 ne sont peut-être pas configurées par défaut (je n'en ai pas sur mon clavier), tu peux leur associer un rôle dans 

Préférences système -> Clavier -> Raccourcis clavier


----------



## chafpa (5 Janvier 2010)

Rony4491 a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai pas trouvé à quoi servent les touches f13 f14 f15.


Des touches à personnaliser car elles n'existent pas sur tous les claviers, à commencer par le mien qui est fourni avec l'Imac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2010)

> Le CD est sélectionné quand tu appuies sur eject ?
> Sinon Fichier -> Ejecter, ou cmd-E, le CD étant sélectionné, fonctionne normalement ?
> Ainsi que mettre le CD à la corbeille ?


Oui j'ai essayé les autres techniques tout va sauf cette touches... 

HS : j'ai un DVD nommé "application install DVD" avec mon mini, c'est quoi exactement ?


----------



## boninmi (5 Janvier 2010)

Rony4491 a dit:


> Oui j'ai essayé les autres techniques tout va sauf cette touches...


Une recherche sur le forum sur la touche eject donne des résultats qui peuvent peut-être t'aider. As-tu essayé un appui long ? Sinon, il se peut que la touche soit défectueuse, mal configurée, ... Demander éventuellement au vendeur un échange du clavier.



Rony4491 a dit:


> HS : j'ai un DVD nommé "application install DVD" avec mon mini, c'est quoi exactement ?


Le DVD d'installation des applications Apple ? Que vois-tu de son contenu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2010)

> As-tu essayé un appui long ?


Non. Et la sa fonctionne merci.




> Le DVD d'installation des applications Apple ? Que vois-tu de son contenu ?


Oui.
Je vois ceci :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2010)

Encore une chose : comment se fait-t-il que le "couper" n'est pas disponible ?


----------



## boninmi (5 Janvier 2010)

Ca a bien l'air d'être le disque d'installation des applications Apple (iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD, ...). Le dossier du dessous doit contenir des documentations lisibles.

Le couper n'est pas disponible parce qu'il ne concerne pas le contexte sélectionner (fichiers). Si tu veux supprimer un fichier tu le places dans la corbeille et tu la vide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2010)

> Le couper n'est pas disponible parce qu'il ne concerne pas le contexte sélectionner (fichiers).


Je ne veux pas supprimer mes fichiers, juste les déplacer. J'ai l'habitude de le faire ainsi, et je comprends pas pourquoi c'est pas possible. Il y a moyen d'activer cette option au moins ?



> Le disque d'installation des applications Apple (iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD, ...)


Oui sa doit être sa. Mais pourquoi je dois installer Budled Software et je peu pas simplement installer iMovie, etc.. ?


----------



## boninmi (5 Janvier 2010)

Pour déplacer, tu fais simplement glisser où tu veux le mettre.
Pour installer certains logiciels seulement, il doit y avoir une option "Personnaliser".

Mac OS X demande tout de même de changer d'habitudes 
Il faut prendre des habitudes ... plus simples


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2010)

Ou puis-je trouver la liste des logiciels qu'il y a sur ce DVD et connaitre leur utilité ?
Car j'aimerais éviter de surcharger mon HDD... 



> Il faut prendre des habitudes ... plus simples


Mouais... sur ce coup je suis sur le cul... je pensais que Apple aurais prévu une option quand même.


----------



## chafpa (5 Janvier 2010)

C'est vrai. Moi qui suis jeune switcheur heureusement que j'ai acheté un petit book en  complément pour m'expliquer le B.A.B.A et les correspondances avec Windaube


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2010)

N'empêche le "pomme c pomme v" c'est pas pratique, la touche pomme est trop près du c et du v... il y a pas moyen de remplacer cette touche ? Car j'ai rien trouvé dans les options clavier...


----------



## boninmi (6 Janvier 2010)

Rony4491 a dit:


> la touche pomme est trop près du c et du v...


Ben, c'est justement pour que ce soit pratique 
Il y a plein de tutoriels gratuits en ligne, genre debutersurmac, macosxfacile, ... chercher sur ce forum ou ailleurs. Bon courage


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2010)

> Ben, c'est justement pour que ce soit pratique


Il y a pas moyen de configurer le CTRL au lieu du pomme ?
Car quand j'arrive sur un clavier, je peux directe poser ma main droite sur le ctrl, tandis que pour le pomme je dois regarder.
En plus j'utilise régulièrement windows au boulot et chez moi, et cette touche de raccourcis est pas pratique...


----------



## boninmi (6 Janvier 2010)

Préférences système -> Clavier -> Clavier -> Touches de modification

tu échanges les rôles de "Touche contrôle" et "Touche commande" (par exemple).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2010)

Nickel, exactement ce qu'il me fallait !
J'ai eu peur de pas avoir cette option, merci. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------

EDIT : reste plus qu'un chose à trouver :


> Ou puis-je trouver la liste des logiciels qu'il y a sur ce DVD et connaitre leur utilité avant d'installer ?
> Car j'aimerais éviter de surcharger mon HDD...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------

Encore une chose, je n'ai pas trouvé à quoi sert cette touche en rouge (2) :




Et ma touche del (1) ne fonctionne pas pour supprimer des fichiers dans le finder, pourquoi ?
Car j'arrive pourtant à supprimer des musiques dans iTunes...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2010)

Rony4491 a dit:


> Encore une chose, je n'ai pas trouvé à quoi sert cette touche en rouge (2) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonsoir.

UP SVP...


----------



## pulsaracat (12 Janvier 2010)

la touche del ne sert pas a effacer les fichiers dans le finder, certainement pour eviter les fausses manip. pour effacer un fichier, click droit sur le fichier "placer dans la corbeille". cette touche sert bien sur pour effacer le caractere situé juste apres le curseur.
la touche rouge, c'est l'equivalent du verrouillage numerique (enfin sur mon imac) mais le verrouillage est toujours activé (d'ailleurs c'est chiant sur windoze de devoir toujours penser a verouiller ce p... de pavé numerique au demarage, a moins d'aller trafiquer dans le bios)
cette touche me sert uniquement avec virtualbox qui lui par defaut ne verrouille pas...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2010)

Ok pour la touche rouge, j'étais pas sur. 

Par contre j'ai cette habitude sur Windows de supprimer mes fichiers avec la touche DEL, il y a pas moyen de le faire quand même avec Mac ?
Car c'est quand même plus pratique que de faire clic droite - placer ds la corbeille...


----------



## chafpa (12 Janvier 2010)

Rony4491 a dit:


> j'ai cette habitude sur Windows de supprimer mes fichiers avec la touche DEL, il y a pas moyen de le faire quand même avec Mac ?
> Car c'est quand même plus pratique que de faire clic droite - placer ds la corbeille...


Habitude a perdre  nous sommes sous Mac


----------



## boninmi (12 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Habitude a perdre  nous sommes sous Mac


Extrêmement difficile de perdre les mauvaises habitudes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2010)

Désolé j'utilise beaucoup le clavier et ses raccourcis, la souris le moins possible c'est trop lent.

Il y aurais pas moyen d'associer cette touche (DEL) à la suppression de fichiers dans les raccourcis claviers ?


----------



## arbaot (12 Janvier 2010)

pour supprimer un fichier au clavier : cde + back space


----------



## boninmi (13 Janvier 2010)

Rony4491 a dit:


> Désolé j'utilise beaucoup le clavier et ses raccourcis, la souris le moins possible c'est trop lent.


Il y a des raccourcis clavier pour toutes les commandes de la souris, chercher dans les documentations d'Apple en ligne et sur ce site ou d'autres.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2010)

> cde + back space



C'est a dire ?
Commande et barre espace ?


----------



## boninmi (13 Janvier 2010)

La touche <- je pense en haut et à droite du clavier alphabétique. Peut-être que cmd-del marche aussi (essayer).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2010)

Ni l'un ni l'autre malheureusement... 

C'était "commande" et "<--"


----------



## boninmi (13 Janvier 2010)

Rony4491 a dit:


> C'était "commande" et "<--"


Je voulais bien dire ça 
Le "commande" étant mentionné auparavant je ne répondais que sur le backspace


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2010)

Ok. 

PS : un modo peut-t-il me mettre le post en résolu, merci.


----------



## boninmi (14 Janvier 2010)

Rony4491 a dit:


> Ok.
> 
> PS : un modo peut-t-il me mettre le post en résolu, merci.


A priori sauf erreur de ma part tu as accès à ton message d'origine, tu peux l'éditer et porter cette mention toi même dans le titre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2010)

Non justement je ne peux pas éditer mes anciens messages...


----------



## arbaot (16 Janvier 2010)

Pour completer : la liste "officielle" des raccourcis clavier


----------



## happyfoot (10 Août 2010)

Voici comment activer le VC. Très pratique quand on migre d'un PC
\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
À propos de Visualiseur de clavier

Utilisez Visualiseur de clavier pour voir la disposition des caractères sur votre clavier pour la langue que vous avez sélectionnée. Par exemple, si vous avez sélectionné FR dans le menu Saisie, le système affiche les caractères du clavier FR dans le Visualiseur de clavier

Pour accéder à Visualiseur de clavier :

Choisissez menu Pomme > Préférences Système et langue et texte.


Cliquez sur Menu Saisie, puis cochez la case située à côté du Visualiseur de clavier.


Cochez la case Activé en regard de la langue dont vous voulez utiliser la disposition de clavier.


Choisissez d'afficher le Visualiseur de clavier dans le menu Saisie (symbole international), à droite de la barre des menus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------

Scusez....j'ai oublié de mentionner la souce ce mon message précédent:
Sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2010)

Rony4491 a dit:


> Non justement je ne peux pas éditer mes anciens messages...



L'édition des anciens messages n'est possible que durant les trois heures qui suivent la publication du message, mais étant l'auteur du topic, tu peux toujours aller dans "Outils de la discussion", et la marquer comme "Résolue" !


----------

